# Let me tell you..



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How much I love this Makita impact driver.











Thats all I got right now. :jester: 


But it is nice so far. It will sink 3 1/2 " treated screws into PT like its loafing. Why did I wait so long to buy this tool. The light is great for cabinets as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice, I guess I'll pitch in with a pic of mine.

My dewalt Driver- I use it for taking down cabinet doors for spraying, hardware, etc..

small size
small 12v battery 
awesomeness


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Huge fan. Getting an impact is like one of those "why did I wait this long"? Moments. 












Except for that Phillips driver you got on there. : )


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I know you don't have a square on yours? Insert pulling our hair .gif.

There are plenty of others in the box, but this one was driving treated screws all morning in 2x8's. I would normally use torx but this was "I bought all these materials already. Can you use them up first please?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

What's 'torx'....can you get that in a screw head?

IMO - the Robinson (square) is superior to Phillips or slotted, to bad the US didn't get on that bandwagon.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its also called star but it isn't the same. 

http://www.trimscrew.com/DeckTite.htm


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Its also called star but it isn't the same.
> 
> http://www.trimscrew.com/DeckTite.htm


Ah...gottcha. 

I have those bits, but have never seen the screws sold. 

You'll love the drill...imo, Makita has the best weight to power ratio out there....you'll have that thing for years. I'm not exactly nice to my stuff and its been flawless....enjoy!


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

You'll see a lot of the Torx fasteners used on the interiors of cars, dash and whatnot.

Can we just ban the use of the flathead screws already? lol


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ban phillips too. 

Such a stupid design.

I love star and square.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

great drivers !!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Ban phillips too.
> 
> Such a stupid design.
> 
> I love star and square.


people are gonna be having a hell of a time in about 10 yrs doin renovations from 2000 on up with all the different screw types out now a days ........imagine having to pull a board off an its down with 2-3 different types of screw over the years after various repairs an what not ?? lol F-that


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> people are gonna be having a hell of a time in about 10 yrs doin renovations from 2000 on up with all the different screw types out now a days ........imagine having to pull a board off an its down with 2-3 different types of screw over the years after various repairs an what not ?? lol F-that


Who cares, I'll pay (0.75*minimum wage)+2/current tax rate*.52%overhead for someone else to do demo :thumbsup:

oh and you'll burn up even more time contending with stripped phillip screws anyhow.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

DB_1 said:


> You'll see a lot of the Torx fasteners used on the interiors of cars, dash and whatnot.
> 
> Can we just ban the use of the flathead screws already? lol


 


i agree with you 100% but i remember somebody tellin me they cant cause theyre used in furniture. something about the flat heads looking better or something like that ..........has something to do with wood working..........an maybe machine screws need to be flat as well .........i dont know im tired lol


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ok now i want to know so heres what i found so far ...... google search so dont shoot the messenger 



*-When extreme pressure is applied to a screw a flat - headed screw will take more torque before shearing off and breaking.*

*-In an environment where the screw head might get clogged with dirt or paint, a slotted head is much easier to clean out.*


*-I assume you're using the term flat head to mean slotted because flat head screws can be any type of drive but refer to the actual shape of the screw head itself. The only possible use for slotted screws is appearance, and that usually applies to decorative hardware in high end applications where you can align the slots, like on a jewelry box. Phillips and Robertson (square drive) screws can be tightened and loosened with power tools whereas slotted cannot and are much more susceptible to stripping. Any drive system that isn't slotted offers much more surface between the tool and the screw head.*

*I assume standard screws are still sold because people still buy them even though it's an outdated, problematic system. Torx (star) are better than hex heads and even phillips because they're way more resistant to stripping and can be used in really small sizes like for electronics*


*-. you can turn some with a dime or key or thumb nail. cross tip or Phillips normally require a specific tool.*


*-The thing is, Phillips are actually designed to strip out easily. They were invented to make automated car assembly easier, as torque limiters were not yet common. The driver would turn until the head stripped, and that would be that; no worrying about turning too far and damaging the frame.*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is the impact driver I am using. Nice tool.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm partial to my 12 volt DeWalt impact. Very happy with the power so far. The beauty with the Li-Ion batts is the duration of the time the damn thing can sit around without losing it's charge. Love it!

For the around the house stuff I take care of the 12 V has been more than powerful enough, super tiny and ergo too.


----------



## campowers (Jul 23, 2021)

I picked up one those used last Friday and now al week I've been so excited to get to work because these Makita drills make life so much easier. Let me t tell you, indeed. I recommend them!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It looks like a kitchen appliance.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> It looks like a kitchen appliance.


I like where you’re going with this. Tell me more...


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Holland said:


> I like where you’re going with this. Tell me more...
> You really should have some kind of push stick if you're cutting bread like that. At the very least, a breadstick,
> View attachment 112398


----------

